# Still no reputable working line breeders in Minnesota?



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Asked this same question several years ago (when I joined this list) and am finding things haven't changed. Anyone here know anything differently? 

I've found breeders I've really liked in Iowa (Holtgrew's - iowagsd.com), Illinois and southern Wisconsin but not my home state. Anyone north of me you'd recommend? (Western Ontario, Alberta)? 

Looking for a working lines puppy/young dog from a breeder who's doing health clearances, titles the parent dogs, and maintains contact with puppy buyers if questions come up. Color isn't that much of a big deal, but I'm partial to sables.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world

He's in MN now. Don't know what he's producing, but I know I got to work a couple of his dogs, and they definitely were dogs I would like to own.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

crackem said:


> Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world
> 
> He's in MN now. Don't know what he's producing, but I know I got to work a couple of his dogs, and they definitely were dogs I would like to own.


WOW - Those are some nice dogs!! Harro, one of their stud dogs, is an outstanding GSD I've been admiring for a long time. Had no idea they were in MN now; *Thanks* for the info!!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

He is, he had another one with him at the time also very, very nice. I actually liked him a bit more


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_He is, he had another one with him at the time also very, very nice. I actually liked him a bit more _ 

Are you referring to his Terror dog (Terror von der Staatsmacht)? What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a Terror and Lena puppy. He is four months old. I love him. Stefan and Christine are very nice and helpful. We are training with Stefan and I am learning so much. I am a newbie to Schutzhund and Stefan is very patient with me.

Dude at Schutzhund 3/4/12 #2 | Facebook

Not sure if the above link will work, but it is a link to a video of our pup on my facebook page. My 7 year old took the video, so it is a little shaky. 

You should go visit Staatsmacht. I think you will like what you see.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Fellow club member on board here, northwoodsgsd has a very nice working litter coming up early April. She's in the western UP of Michigan - we train in NC WI. There are litters to be found in the region...just not always publicized. 
Sue


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I would highly suggest you visit (if your close enough) Staatsmacht kennels and at the very least call them. I believe they have 2 planned breedings for this year so far.

My Sch trainer is great friends with Stefan and has been trying to get me to get a dog from them as they have some really good breedings and their dogs are tough and compete at high levels.

Now you may not get sables out of the breeding but workability will be without question along with nerve and the usual list of good qualities.

They have a great trainer who has tons of videos on youtube. Nice table work as well as field work.

I believe Harro is now out here in AZ from my understanding.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

meldleistikow said:


> I have a Terror and Lena puppy. He is four months old. I love him. Stefan and Christine are very nice and helpful. We are training with Stefan and I am learning so much. I am a newbie to Schutzhund and Stefan is very patient with me.
> 
> Dude at Schutzhund 3/4/12 #2 | Facebook
> 
> ...


Just watched the video, Melissa. Love the looks of that puppy and enjoyed your 7 year old's commentary while he was videoing! Thanks for posting...I'm so excited to see Staatsmacht is in Minnesota and plan on visiting them soon.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Ingrid said:


> _He is, he had another one with him at the time also very, very nice. I actually liked him a bit more _
> 
> Are you referring to his Terror dog (Terror von der Staatsmacht)? What a gorgeous dog!


 I don't remember the dogs name, I just remember how he bit  He was a almost or completely black dog. Very cool dog, strong and stable


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, that is Terror


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would also recommend Stefan. I train with him with my older dog and my puppy that I got from him. Finally, a good workingline breeder around here!


----------



## mmshiloh (Jan 17, 2013)

*German Shepherd breeder from Minnesota*

** Advertising by breeders is not allowed on this board. You may put your kennel name in your signature and join in the discussion.. ADMIN**


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

**Deleted quote removed by ADMIN**


I see this is only your second post, so welcome to the forum! I wish you the best of luck in your breeding career!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

**deleted quote removed by ADMIN***

This thread is almost 1 1/2 years old, but for anyone else looking in Minnesota, I will put in a good word for Melissa/mmshiloh :thumbup: I have not yet had the opportunity to meet her or her dogs in person, but have followed her accomplishments and her life with her dogs on Facebook for a few years now, and we have mutual friends who have seen her dedication to her dogs first hand. Her dogs are stunning, live a great life, and you only need to take a look at the vom Wenner Haus webpage to see what Melissa has achieved with them.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There are many small sound breeders that aren't well known.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

cliffson1 said:


> There are many small sound breeders that aren't well known.


Completely agree. 



Rei said:


> This thread is almost 1 1/2 years old, but for anyone else looking in Minnesota, I will put in a good word for Melissa/mmshiloh :thumbup: I have not yet had the opportunity to meet her or her dogs in person, but have followed her accomplishments and her life with her dogs on Facebook for a few years now, and we have mutual friends who have seen her dedication to her dogs first hand. Her dogs are stunning, live a great life, and you only need to take a look at the vom Wenner Haus webpage to see what Melissa has achieved with them.


For anyone looking at breeders in Minnesota, speak to Melissa at vom Wenner Haus.


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

Great timing on reviving this post. I am actively looking for a pup in Minnesota. I would appreciate any other leads on reputable breeders here or close to Minnesota. I would like to meet the breeder in person before buying.

Thanks...Dave


----------



## Chief2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Deer Dave said:


> Great timing on reviving this post. I am actively looking for a pup in Minnesota. I would appreciate any other leads on reputable breeders here or close to Minnesota. I would like to meet the breeder in person before buying.
> 
> Thanks...Dave


Picking up my guy today from *Todorhaus* GSD. Highly recommended. I also love *In Dogs We Trust LLC*. Both breeders are just north of White Bear Lake area.


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

Chief2 said:


> Picking up my guy today from *Todorhaus* GSD. Highly recommended. I also love *In Dogs We Trust LLC*. Both breeders are just north of White Bear Lake area.



I'll definitely check them out chief2. White Bear Lake is probably about an hour and a half for me. I'm about an hour south of the Twin Cities. 

Thanks


----------



## Deer Dave (Aug 7, 2013)

BTT: Still looking for a good breeder in the Midwest ( preferably in MN. or WI. ). I'm having trouble finding pups on the ground or ones coming soon. 

Thanks in advance...Dave


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Todorhaus is mostly American Showline--meaning the breeding goals to me don't take into consideration real work ethic. I have seen some of their dogs and not entirely impressed. Never seen one in protection sports (my hobby)Pretty but oversized IMO. As far as the comment regarding "a lot of" small breeders in this area breeding good working line dogs--I beg to differ as few kennels stand out as consistently producing good dogs. All I have to say is DO YOUR HOMEWORK. There is one newer breeder who makes great claims on thier website (claims to be a long time well-established breeder) that is quite unethical. You can pm me if you want my personal opinion on that breeder. Vom Wennerhaus is new to the area and I have seen her first litter and I liked them. Medium to higher drive puppies in that litter.


----------

